# Greetings! New to forum with a few questions!



## Ozzpocket (Apr 28, 2021)

Hi all,

I was a once reluctant cat owner (long story....wasn't a cat guy, someone at a previous workplace found an orphaned kitten in her yard, and for some reason, kept pestering ME to take it....even though I said numerous times that I was a "dog guy" and didn't want a cat". She finally asked if I would just look at her, as she was "in the car and on the way to the pound".....I said "Fine...and then you can be on your way with her"

So...here we are, all these years later, and she's my best friend  She's a senior, so gets two vet trips a year, with full bloodwork once a year, I go over her diet with the vet every time I see her, and make changes when necessary, buy her high quality food (wet and dry mix), and she drinks spring water (the same stuff I drink.....no tap water...lol...she's such a spoiled "princess")

My question....

My mother passed away just before Christmas. She had two female cats....one around 10-11, one around 7-8. Both shy (one very much so) but very sweet. I've been spending a lot of time at her house, going through everything, and making sure the cats are fed, watered, and played with for at least a few hours a day.

Originally, my plan was to find them a good home (no shelters, and no splitting them up)...but I've grown quite fond of them.

THEN my plan was to move up to that much larger house, and bring my cat with me and introduce them.

That plan fell through....so I would need to bring the two cats down to my much smaller house and introduce them to my cat (Jasmine)

I'll add that all three are inside-only cats.

My problem(s) are: Jasmine has always been the only cat, so I'm nervous to bring two cats and suddenly have them sharing the house.

Also....towards the end, my mother wasn't cleaning the litterbox enough....and I think because of that, at least one of the two cats was peeing all over the house.....(the house does have a strong smell....I've tried black lights to find the spots...and they are EVERYWHERE....and some enzymatic cleaners.....

I thought once I was cleaning the litterbox (and actually, I added a second litterbox to give them a choice) it would keep that from happening....but a couple times, I've still found fresh urine on the carpet...

I can't have them doing that in my house. And, not sure what to do to avoid it, other than having a number of boxes, and making sure they're clean. (Jazz has NEVER gone outside the box...so this is new to me)

Lastly, I feed Jazz a somewhat special diet (including one prescription food).....and other than having to bring each cat into a separate room to feed them every day.....not sure how to make sure they don't get into each other's food, and also making sure each cat is getting enough, and no one is getting too much. (Again, I've only ever had one cat.....)

I need to make a decision on this pretty soon....and have been procrastinating something awful ;-)

My primary concern is not over-stressing Jasmine with two sudden roommates.

Sorry for the length of post...but any thoughts, opinions, or suggestions would be appreciated.

Thanks!


----------



## Kitty827 (Sep 3, 2020)

Welcome to the forum!

I am so sorry about your mom. It must be so hard.

Do you think Jasmine would do good with other cats? I think that since they are all older cats, everything should go well. Just make sure you use the scent introduction. 

One cat should have two litterboxes so six litterboxes. Five should do. You may need to try a different litter and/or litterbox for your mom's cats. 

As for feeding them something different; just feed them in different rooms. They should get used to where they eat. You just have to get them in the habit.

Lastly, post pictures!

Good luck!


----------

